# لمحة بسيطة عن التروس وأنوعها



## eng_hazem123 (14 فبراير 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​*
*هذا الملف فيه لمحة بسيطة وسريعة عن التروس وانوعها



ولعل الجميع يستفيد منه*

حمل من المرفقات


----------



## يحيي زكريا غريب (14 فبراير 2008)

الملف غير مقروء بالنسبة لى مالعمل


----------



## eng_hazem123 (14 فبراير 2008)

يا باشمهندس الملف شغال 100% وزي الفل 
المهم بس نزل برنامج Adobe Reader 

وايه يا بشمهندسين مفيش كلمة شكر 


وده كمان ملف pdf في نفس الموضوع

حمل من المرفقات
:75:


----------



## احمد1970 (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 فبراير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير .

وننتظر منك الجديد .

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (14 فبراير 2008)

تحية طيبة .

لكن يازميلي بعد الأطلاع اجد هناك تروس لم يتطرق لها الملفين .

هل بالأمكان ان يتم ذكرها كل من اطلع على الملفين .

وشكر وتقدير وامتنان لكل من يجيب على السؤال .

البغدادي


----------



## صالح زين (14 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور اخوي مهندس حازم ما قصرت


----------



## محمد صحصاح (14 فبراير 2008)

مششششششششششكور


----------



## ـ و ـ (14 فبراير 2008)

شــــكـــــــرا


----------



## عبدالغفار عيسى (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## ahmed 3x (15 فبراير 2008)

شكرا ....جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الهندسيه للتروس (16 فبراير 2008)

يا جماعه انا بصنع جميع انواع التروس من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا يعني التروس بتكون في حاله قريبه جدا من التروس اللي بتكون في التوكيل بصنع جميع انواع التروس _كرونا زاويه _حلزونات_تروس عدله_مائله_تروس جنازير) وان شاء الله بعمل معالجه للتروس وبغلف السنان بحيث يكون قلبه طري جدا ومن الخارج صلب واقوم ايضا بتخليج المراكز للبلي ان وجد


----------



## eng_hazem123 (16 فبراير 2008)

الهندسيه للتروس قال:


> يا جماعه انا بصنع جميع انواع التروس من خمات موصفه ومعالجه حراريا يعني التروس بتكون في حاله قريبه جدا من التروس اللي بتكون في التوكيل بصنع جميع انواع التروس _كرونا زاويه _حلزونات_تروس عدله_مائله_تروس جنازير) وان شاء الله بعمل معالجه للتروس وبغلف السنان بحيث يكون قلبه طري جدا ومن الخارج صلب واقوم ايضا بتخليج المراكز للبلي ان وجد



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

طيب يا بشمهندس ربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من فضله
بس نتمنى أن توسع مداركنا شوية بما عندك من معلومات عن علم صناعة التروس 
ولك الأجر والثواب عند الله إن شاء الله

وجزاك الله خيرا

:81:


----------



## yousif950 (16 فبراير 2008)

الموضوع جميل لكن يحتاج الى زيادة معلومات مثلاdesign Of Gears


----------



## محمد سركيس (17 فبراير 2008)

:70:جزاكم الله خيرا:70:


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (18 فبراير 2008)




----------



## HMS (18 فبراير 2008)

مشكور اخوي حازم


----------



## مهندس الغربيه (20 فبراير 2008)

مشكووووووور


----------



## الجناحي (20 فبراير 2008)

thank you very much for the files


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وربنا يوفقك ويزيدك من فضله


----------



## فيلسوف مهندس (21 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على مجهودك بس الملف مش بيفتح
ولأن ده حصل قبل كده في اكثر من موضوع أرجو منك الإفادة


----------



## eng_hazem123 (21 فبراير 2008)

فيلسوف مهندس قال:


> اشكرك على مجهودك بس الملف مش بيفتح
> ولأن ده حصل قبل كده في اكثر من موضوع أرجو منك الإفادة



كيف حالك اخي الفاضل
بالنسبة للملفات فهى تعمل وانا مجرب تنزيلها بعد ما رفعتها 
فقد يكون المشكلة في الجهاز الحاسب او عدم تثبيت برنامج لقراءة الملفات الــpdf

وجزاك الله خيرا لمرورك


----------



## م احمد خلف (26 نوفمبر 2008)

شكر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## uboud (26 نوفمبر 2008)

*بارك الله فيك*

*بارك الله فيك*
*أخوك أبو عبدالملك*​


----------



## جندان (7 يناير 2009)

تسلم يديك ياغالى


----------



## دكتور نور (7 يناير 2009)

eng hazem جزاك الله كل خير 
و الى الاخ الذى يريد الترسين المتبقيين احمد الله انك لديك معلومات عن كل التروس عدا اثنين فقط 
يا اخى لا توجد ماده علميه تشمل كل شئ 
و الله المستعان


----------



## eng_hazem123 (8 يناير 2009)

جزا الله الجميع الف خير ووفق الله الجميع الى الخير


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور يا هندسه


----------



## عمووور المصري (8 يناير 2009)

وعموما تدعيما لموضوعك في موضوعات داخل المنتدي تساعد ايضا من يبحث في مجال التروس


----------



## علاء الصراف (12 يناير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## Eng.Amir (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور حبيبي جدا ....


----------



## mohamed_shaker (23 يناير 2009)

thank you 4 this informations


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (23 يناير 2009)

مشكورين جداااا


----------



## اسلام عمار (24 يناير 2009)

*من فضلك*

طريقة توصيف اى ترس تالف تريد تغيرها هل عن طريق عدد الاسنان


----------



## ابو الباسل الألمعي (26 يناير 2009)

عزيزي صاحب الموضوع

ممكن تذكر لي المرجع اللي رجعت له في اضافة اول ملف
لأنه ذكر جدول 10.6
وودي اعتمد عليه في مسألة

فهل ممكن ذكر المرجع

دمتم بخير


----------



## جسر الأمل (27 يناير 2009)

مع أنو الملفات لم تفتح....شكرا على كل حال


----------



## reeman (27 يناير 2009)

مشكور اخي عل الموضوع روووووووووعة


----------



## SAYHAAN (28 يناير 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر ا شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا
شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (15 فبراير 2009)

خي العزيز لو تكرمت وعملت خير ان تجدلي كتاب يخص الجير المخروطي الحلزوني (بيقيل جير)وقوانين الحسابية لة 
وطريقة التشغيل حيث اني بامس احاجة لهذة النوع من الجيرات حيث اني اريد تصنيعة على الفارزة فلم اسطيع احسب حسابتة حيث ونه مهم عندي اخوكم من اليمن ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير والله في عون العبد مادم العبد في عون اخة
وشكرن


----------



## المدرب نت (15 فبراير 2009)

شكراً لك يا بشمهندس حازم 
المرفق شغال 100% وزي الفل 
و شكراً لمداخلة الزملاء في الموضوع


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*جزاك الله كل خير يااخي*​


----------



## محمود أحمد منير (31 يوليو 2011)

*شكرا*

أشكر حضرتك وأرجو ادامة موافاتنا بالتروس الدوديه:28:


----------



## مهندس كتر (19 فبراير 2012)

كل الملفات شغاله جزيتم خير


----------



## محمد علي اب شنب (12 أكتوبر 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------

